# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Pachyclavularia violacea

## Gil Miguel

_Pachyclavularia violacea_

----------


## Gil Miguel

Cor: verde, Verde metálico e branco

Dieta: Planktivoros

AGressividade: baixa mas com capacidade encrustante

Dificuldade: baixa

Iluminação : Média a forte

Corrente: média a forte

Notas Gerais: Coral facilmente propagavel.

Parametros de água : (SG 1.023 - 1.025, pH 8.1 - 8.4, Temp. 72 - 78° F).

Origem: Pacifico / Indico

----------

